# Lens as a gift. Non Photographer buying... :)



## seanter (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,

I want to buy my wife a new lens - if you all think she needs it. Her gear is:
Canon Eos Rebel Crop (fairly old - about 6 years)

Lenses:
Canon 70-300 4-5.6
Tokina 11-16 2.8
Tamron 28-75 2.8
Sigma 18-35 1.8

She is wanting a mid-zoom faster lens. I'm thinking about the 135 2.0 or the 85 1.8
She shoots landscapes, portraits, animals, etc. General stuff.

I'd appreciate your collective advice.

Thank you!
Sean


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 25, 2014)

Get her a 100mm macro lens.
Great for portraits and pets, but the world of close-up bugs and flowers will open up a whole new photographic world to her.

She'll love you for it.

Macro lenses are not only usefull, but lots of fun.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 25, 2014)

For IQ and overall wonderfulness I would suggest the EF70-200 f/4L IS. If she has a need for speed, then the Tamron SP70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC would be a nice option. If you get her either one of those primes you're considering, you'll end up having to get her a better zoom anyway.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> Get her a 100mm macro lens. Great for portraits and pets, but the world of close-up bugs and flowers will open up a whole new photographic world to her. She'll love you for it. Macro lenses are not only usefull, but lots of fun.



+1, exactly what I intended to write and advise.


----------



## Dick (Nov 25, 2014)

seanter said:


> She is wanting a mid-zoom faster lens.



Then get her one of those. What is mid-zoom, I don't know. 50 mm 1.4? How about a 35 mm Sigma or the 30 mm crop version (what ever it is called)? Your idea, 85 1.8, is not that bad either. It's a very fast focusing lens. The 135 mm 2.0 is also great, but it is not that versatile.

The suggested macro if definitely nice too, but how is it a fast lens or mid-zoom?


----------



## scaptic (Nov 25, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Bennymiata said:
> 
> 
> > Get her a 100mm macro lens. Great for portraits and pets, but the world of close-up bugs and flowers will open up a whole new photographic world to her. She'll love you for it. Macro lenses are not only usefull, but lots of fun.
> ...



+1, According to The-digital-picture.com the “Most fun per dollar lens”. It can be either the 100mm f/2.8 or f/2.8L, depending on what you are willing to spend (I’ve got the non-L myself; a truly great lens for the money).


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

scaptic said:


> +1, According to The-digital-picture.com the “Most fun per dollar lens”. It can be either the 100mm f/2.8 or f/2.8L, depending on what you are willing to spend (I’ve got the non-L myself; a truly great lens for the money).



I've exchanged my non-L for the L, even if I'm Mr. Budget. Reasons are: a) the IS on the L which doesn't matter much for macro, but is terrific for everything else; b) weather sealing on the L (my non-L broke down twice), c) a bit better iq on crop (less CA wide open), d) focus limiter switch on the L. For pure tripod macro, the non-L is fine though.


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2014)

This may not be your plan but I think it is best if you consult her. You both can sit together in front of internet and select the most appropriate lens. My thoughts.


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2014)

With the lenses she already has, I think a newer camera is a better gift. IMHO.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2014)

seanter said:


> She is wanting a mid-zoom faster lens. I'm thinking about the 135 2.0 or the 85 1.8
> She shoots landscapes, portraits, animals, etc. General stuff.


Hi seanter!

I'd be willing to go with all the advices pointing towards the 100/2.8 macro (L or non-L, both are good. I did as Marsu did, but had no issues with the non-L), if...

If your wife is or might get interested in macro., it delivers you two lenses in one: 
macro + portrait although a little bit long on crop for the later.
This argument would also be my "no go" for the 135/2.0. On crop it is too long for portrait (for me). 

If your wife is not so much into macro, the 100/2.8 macro IMHO is not fast enough.
Therefore I'd go for an 85mm lens. The 85/1.8 from canon is a good bang for the buck but has some CA. 
Maybe third party lenses like the sigma 1.4 might be interesting, but some complain about AF issues. With those fast apertures below 2.0 your wife is getting in another league to discover what DOF means. And there they are way ahead the macros .

Concerning sanj's guess about a new body:
This also came to my mind but i have to points against it:
1. It's a present from you to your wife. Cameras come and go. A lens will last longer in the family. 
2. I'd say it's up to her to decide, if ergonomics (Important for women! At least for mine), IQ and tech functions of the camera no longer fulfill her needs.

Maybe it'll be best to ask her or to present her a voucher and you'll go shopping the lens together.

Hope it helps. Yours,
Maximilian


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> I'd be willing to go with all the advices pointing towards the 100/2.8 macro (L or non-L, both are good. I did as Marsu did, but had no issues with the non-L)



That was stupid /me shooting outdoors a lot with the lens near/on the ground all the time. That's when I learned the hard way that €500 repair costs don't cover the non-L being €400 cheaper...



sanj said:


> This may not be your plan but I think it is best if you consult her. You both can sit together in front of internet and select the most appropriate lens. My thoughts.



Well, true enough, but it's not like you cannot send/bring back a lens. A macro lens makes a great surprise, I remember the first time I shot with it - I felt like a 5 year old kid, "Woooooaaaa, I can get thaaaaaat close!!! Look at the details!!!"


----------



## Arctic Photo (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> With the lenses she already has, I think a newer camera is a better gift. IMHO.


I totally agree with that. A 70D would be very nice, or the 700D.


----------



## seanter (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi,
I appreciate all your input. Is it worth getting another crop like the 70D, or should I wait and try to spring for a full frame?

I like the idea of the 100, but since she's also looking (And I failed to mention) for indoor shots - we work at a school and she likes to take candids of the students - I am not sure 2.8 is fast enough... Thoughts?

Sean


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 25, 2014)

Talk with her, let her choose 3 items to keep it a surprise which one you choose then.


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 25, 2014)

seems like a fast 35mm would do a lot....

35 f2 I.S. ............ very nice for moderate action indoors..

35 f1.5 sigma.........able to stop some action
I use this a lot................. ~50mm effective for her camera
...................

she is missing indoors fast lens as you hinted...

I like the sigma because sh can throw out the backgrounds on shots indoors.....


the 35 I.S. seems nice too a lot lighter smaller ....1/2 the price?
maybe with small movement she can capture ..situations better......
lower iso maybe...

some folks like this because ...pretty fast but the I.S. is so useful....

I seem to like the 35 I.S. better for this use.......



this is a tough choice imo


Tom


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2014)

TommyLee said:


> seems like a fast 35mm would do a lot....


Hi Tom! 

You did read that a Sigma 18-*35/1.8* is already there?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

seanter said:


> I appreciate all your input. Is it worth getting another crop like the 70D, or should I wait and try to spring for a full frame?



That would mean exchanging your ef-s lenses that don't work on full frame, and compromising nice usability like the 70d for good iq, but "no fun" gear like the 6d with a pita af.



seanter said:


> I like the idea of the 100, but since she's also looking (And I failed to mention) for indoor shots - we work at a school and she likes to take candids of the students - I am not sure 2.8 is fast enough... Thoughts?



The af of the 100L macro lens isn't very fast in low light, in that case look at the 135L/2 which is good for this type of work, but lacks IS. It might be a bit long portraits on crop though.

What's your budget anyway? Does it stretch to the 7d2?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 25, 2014)

seanter said:


> I appreciate all your input. Is it worth getting another crop like the 70D, or should I wait and try to spring for a full frame?


With her lens setup I'd stay at crop. Only if she'd make the wish for FF, I'd start to consider this.

Apart from that I'd stick to my first post.


----------



## nda (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> With the lenses she already has, I think a newer camera is a better gift. IMHO.



+1


----------



## docsmith (Nov 25, 2014)

On a crop, 100 mm L macro would give you the ff equiv of 160 mm. Little long for portraits. Good for macro. I never used my 100 L for portraits when I shot crop. On FF it is an amazing portrait lens.

I would go with the 85 f/1.8 if you want tight portraits or the Sigma 50 f/1.4 for a general portrait lens. The 70-200 f/4 or a 24-105 f/4 (Canon or Sigma) are other thoughts for a "mid-range" zoom on a crop. What is your budget?


----------



## seanter (Nov 25, 2014)

Budget for the lens should be around a grand. I could be convinced to get the new body - but probably not the 7d2 and lens. I'd be killed for that, even though she'd like it. Maybe the 70D and lens.

So, best options seem to be:
7d2 and no lens
85
100
135
70D and lens.

THanks again. You've all been really helpful.

Sean


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 25, 2014)

When it comes to somethign a personal as a lens, I tend not to try to surprise people. Often you end up surprising them. "You shouldn't have bought that lens... really, you shouldn't have!"

Talk with her. Find out what she wants and what is interesting to her. It will be better than you trying to guess.


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2014)

How about just the 70D? She already has all the lenses she practically needs for all 'normal' shoots and then some. 

There will be more birthdays and occasions to buy her a lens. You can slowly gauge her actual need for a lens over the few months and buy her that particular lens in future.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 25, 2014)

In the case of gifts for photographers, a guessing exercise can be disappointing. In this case it is better to predictable choices:

She has an old camera Rebel? A new Rebel will make her happy, without risk of unpleasant surprises.

She says she feels her Rebel small and slow? A 70D will satisfy it without being too heavy.

She wants a lens for portraits in low light? Sigma 50mm Art is exciting, but heavy and expensive. Canon 85mm F1.8 is very nice. Canon 100mm L Macro is great, if the light is not too weak.


----------



## TAW (Nov 25, 2014)

My advice is take your best shot and surprise her! After (or even before) she opens it, let her know you researched and but did your best but you are completely comfortable if she exchanges it (you could even have a list of other options you considered)... As long as neither of you would take it personally, I would choose this option... and who knows, maybe you pick the perfect item... Based on what you said, it sounds like you have a high percentage of hitting the nail on the head with the 100L. But if not, no harm no foul... Who knows, maybe she exchanges it for a 1DX ;D

Good luck!
tom


----------



## surapon (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> With the lenses she already has, I think a newer camera is a better gift. IMHO.



+100 for me too, Dear Friend Mr. sanj
New 7D MK II for Your dear wife, please. Great cost and wonderful camera.
Surapon


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> How about just the 70D? She already has all the lenses she practically needs for all 'normal' shoots and then some.
> 
> There will be more birthdays and occasions to buy her a lens. You can slowly gauge her actual need for a lens over the few months and buy her that particular lens in future.



Considering the entire thread so far, this is what I agree with most. Get the 70D and leave the rest for now. At this point, with the lenses you listed and the age of her current body, she'll love the 70D. It's a great camera and a great value.

Also, get a couple extra Wasabi batteries and a couple of high quality fast SD cards. That will complete the package for now.


----------



## jebrady03 (Nov 25, 2014)

Some good options listed above.

I'll +1 the suggestion to not buy anything and simply wrap up a picture of a camera+lens and tell her to consider it a voucher for anything up to $xxxx. This is what my wife did when she bought me a new TV.

Another option MIGHT be the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 macro. It's not quite as long as what you're talking about but it's great for tight portraits in tight spaces (school) and it's fun for macro.

As for buying her another camera... I agree that an upgrade from a 6 year old Rebel to a newer camera would be substantial (2 stop improvement in image quality) but ergonomics are SO important, especially to someone who's been using a DSLR for a LONG time and is comfortable with it. She may consider the 70D to be a massive, unwieldy beast and absolutely hate it! So again, I'd go back to the "voucher" idea.

Also consider an external flash if she doesn't have one. For any size DSLR except maybe the SL1 or T5, the 430 EX II is a FANTASTIC solution.

Nearing the end here... shop around for the best prices. Uses CanonPriceWatch.com to determine where the best prices are and if available, use the "street price" option to get an even lower price. And don't be afraid of refurbished gear directly from Canon. I've purchased 4 lenses and a camera body from them and everything looks and functions like it's brand new and the warranty is exactly the same as a brand new product. Canon often runs sales on their refurb gear that can save you an additional 10-20% off.

Finally, Adorama has the 70D + Pixma Pro 100 + photo paper + camera bag + memory card for $800. Even if you don't want the extras, that's the cheapest price around on the camera body... http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2014/11/still-live-eos-70d-pixma-pro-100-for-799-ar-at-adorama/


----------



## Lurker (Nov 25, 2014)

Is it just me or did we lose the mid-*zoom* aspect of the lens? 
Since she has a "fast" mid-zoom already I'm not sure that fast means aperture. Maybe focus speed?

Camera stuff is expensive and you hate to get it wrong. Lens and camera choices can be very personal things for someone who has been involved in the hobby for a while. I would recommend _making_ a creative card with a "gift certificate" for a photography shopping trip. Take a day and take her to a couple of camera stores, a nice lunch. Stop on the way home a pick up something for super and a nice bottle of wine. She'll get the lens of her dreams, not ours, and the memories of the day every time she uses the new equipment.


----------



## RGF (Nov 25, 2014)

you say you want to get her a mid range zoom

Good choice - the wide angles is over covered and the 70-300 covers that range well.

Canon makes 2 lens you could consider

24-70 (L version - $$$)
24-104 (L version - $ to $$)


----------



## sengineer (Nov 25, 2014)

How about a Canon Refurbished 6D. http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-6d-body-refurbished $1,367.28.


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2014)

See how nice the members of this forum are? Such nice replies! Who said we are rude? hahahaha


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2014)

sengineer said:


> How about a Canon Refurbished 6D. http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-6d-body-refurbished $1,367.28.



This would be great if all existing lenses are full frame. I do not know if they are.


----------



## slclick (Nov 25, 2014)

A B&H Gift Card


----------



## tron (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> sengineer said:
> 
> 
> > How about a Canon Refurbished 6D. http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-6d-body-refurbished $1,367.28.
> ...


+1. Plus, refurbished 6D is out of stock this moment!


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 25, 2014)

If the Rebel has less than 18 megapixels, a body upgrade is in order.

If sports isn't a priority and you want to stick with a crop body, the 70D paired with a Canon 17-55 f2.8 would be a huge improvement and an ideal system for general use.

However, if full-frame is in play, consider the 6D with a 24-70 f2.8L II or even the older 24-105 f2.8L. 

As previously implied, there's a risk here. These suggestions aren't cheap and we are making assumptions about your wife's interest in photography. I can only draw from my experience. A few years ago, I upgraded from an 8 mg XT to a 60D. For a short zoom, I chose the 17-55 f2.8. I was blown away with the IQ improvement and the low light performance of this body and this lens.

Eventually, with my sports photography, I pushed the limits of crop bodies and ventured into FF with a 5D3 and a 24-105 f4L. I was blown away again with IQ improvements and better low light performance.

Full frame is expensive (and heavy). It typically leads one to buying more 'L' lenses. It may then lead to buying better post processing software and better computers. But, once the money is spent, for the serious photographer, it can be very rewarding.

General advice is not to upgrade until the limits of your gear are holding you back. You need to decide whether the limits of your wife's Rebel, or of crop bodies in general, are constraining her photography.


----------



## ramon123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 25, 2014)

ramon123 said:


> Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II


+1

I thought the OP wanted a mid-range zoom, but on crop or FF, the Canon 70-200 F2.8L IS II is my workhorse lens.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Nov 25, 2014)

seanter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy my wife a new lens - if you all think she needs it. Her gear is:
> Canon Eos Rebel Crop (fairly old - about 6 years)
> ...



The advice already given - 70D and/or the 100L macro lens - is spot on. I wouldn't suggest the 7D MkII without consulting with your wife as it is much bigger and heavier and double the price, with very little advantage for "... landscapes, portraits, animals, etc. General stuff." Great, great camera but that doesn't make it an automatic choice, especially if it soaks up all the budget.

However. One thing you were very clear about in your OP was a faster lens, and your examples are f/2 and f/1.8. What was the reason for that? Is it a key part of what your wife wants - e.g. for shallow depth of field portraits? I would recommend that you clarify that before possibly buying the wrong lens. But if f/2.8 is ok, the 100L would be superb - it would become the best lens she owns (by a mile!).

BTW you said "mid-zoom" but people often say zoom when they mean telephoto. Zoom means variable focal length. I've assumed you mean telephoto!


----------



## NorbR (Nov 25, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> As for buying her another camera... I agree that an upgrade from a 6 year old Rebel to a newer camera would be substantial (2 stop improvement in image quality) but ergonomics are SO important, especially to someone who's been using a DSLR for a LONG time and is comfortable with it. She may consider the 70D to be a massive, unwieldy beast and absolutely hate it! So again, I'd go back to the "voucher" idea.



This.

I agree that, given the lens lineup, a body upgrade is probably the best choice. That being said, personally, I wouldn't give a camera body as a gift, at least not completely in the dark. A camera is a bit more "personal" than a lens, and speaking for myself, I would want to choose carefully a new body for myself, having given it quite a bit of thought. Lenses, you can gift to me any day, I'll always play with them anyway 

Of course, if she's hinted that she'd like to upgrade to a particular body, then go for it. Otherwise, go for the voucher, or make sure anything you buy is returnable.

As for lenses, not much to add to what's be suggested above. 85/1.8 or 100L both sound like great options, I'd go for one of those, depending on budget.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> sengineer said:
> 
> 
> > How about a Canon Refurbished 6D. http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/cameras/refurbished-eos-digital-slr-cameras/eos-6d-body-refurbished $1,367.28.
> ...



Yeah, I thought the same thing...

1. Get a 6D!
2. Ooops, the EF-S lenses won't work...
3. Get a 70D!!
4. OK, that works.


----------



## Twostones (Nov 25, 2014)

The Canon 60D refurbished is selling for $406.99 at Canon Direct. It would be a step up from the older Rebel she is using. It has a better view finder than the Rebels and has the articulating screen. It is a larger body that supports the larger lenses very well. At the current price you can also get a refurbished lens of your choice like a fast prime or the 100mm "L" Macro. The 100mm Macro "L" is selling for $709.99 refurbished. A refurbished Canon and lens combined would be $1100. That is money well spent. Both are fantastic products. I have both and they are a great combo for macro shots in the garden as well as portraits.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

No offense to other posters but if you get a camera, avoid the 60D, get the 70D. I own the 60D, 70D and 7D2 and the 60D sensor wasn't that great. (Same sensor as the 7D.) 70D sensor is much better. In fact, the entire camera works better including the handy touch screen, faster fps, better AF, etc.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> No offense to other posters but if you get a camera, avoid the 60D, get the 70D. I own the 60D, 70D and 7D2 and the 60D sensor wasn't that great. (Same sensor as the 7D.) 70D sensor is much better. In fact, the entire camera works better including the handy touch screen, faster fps, better AF, etc.



The 60d sensor is a bit better than the 7d1 (less banding), but for the ergonomics alone it would be a great step up from an older Rebel if the budget is tight. But of course the 70d is a very good all-around choice as it's basically a downgraded 7d1. So when in doubt I'd rather go 60d+new lens like the bare 70d if the budget is maxed out for a while.


----------



## Twostones (Nov 25, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> No offense to other posters but if you get a camera, avoid the 60D, get the 70D. I own the 60D, 70D and 7D2 and the 60D sensor wasn't that great. (Same sensor as the 7D.) 70D sensor is much better. In fact, the entire camera works better including the handy touch screen, faster fps, better AF, etc.


 No offense to the above poster. Using that logic if price isn't a consideration why not get her the 5D3 and a 70-200mm f2.8 L version 2 to go with it. The 5D3 has a better sensor, better AF, higher resolution, less noise and it's full frame. It is all depending upon how much bang you want for your buck or in this case buck$. You can get two 60D's for the price of one 70D. Saying the 60D sensor "wasn't that great" is to say anything "better" makes everything else "Not that Great." Hasselblad has a fix for that comparison for around $25k. It makes every canon sensor "Not that Great."


----------



## slclick (Nov 25, 2014)

How often does someone give a technical/gear related gift to a person in a field they know little about and that giving experience turns out well? 

I would much rather be given a hand written note and a gift card expressing the sentiment and let me do the choosing.


----------



## ChristopherM (Nov 25, 2014)

Unless you know exactly what she's looking for, I'd say a BIG -1 on buying a new body.

If she's currently using a Rebel from several years ago, there are just too many options to just make a wild guess about what she would want. 

I would offer my +1 to the B&H gift card idea. Even though gift cards tend to be considered impersonal, the specificity of a gift card from a camera store makes it more personal and also keeps her from feeling she has to pretend she really likes something that wasn't the best fit for her.


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 25, 2014)

When I do a gift like this -- I usually put a photo of one or two items in the an envelope or a box, along with a Gift Card, or a 'promise to pay" note, and then get feedback from the person directly.

Personally, some family have given me items "They thought were GREAT' for me. But unfortunately, the ME side knew it was not the right fit or the right use. The sentiment is great, and the thought is great, but the best way on something this expensive is "gift image of it" or ASK ... For example: The best EF-s lens in the Canon collection has no value for a Full Frame camera...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

Twostones said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > No offense to other posters but if you get a camera, avoid the 60D, get the 70D. I own the 60D, 70D and 7D2 and the 60D sensor wasn't that great. (Same sensor as the 7D.) 70D sensor is much better. In fact, the entire camera works better including the handy touch screen, faster fps, better AF, etc.
> ...



*Twostones*. Dude. Chill. The 70D is $300 more than the 60D and it's the current model. Black Friday sales will likely produce a better price on both models. I simply gave my opinion based on my actual use. It's up to the OP to decide what's best. I'm not sure why you mention $5000+ (or $25K) worth of extreme out of range stuff on my choice of 3 words to describe a sensor. My point is simply that if one is going to spend $700, why not spend $300 more and get a more up to date camera that works better? And BTW, the 70D was also suggested by many others. No need to freak out, it's not that big of a deal.

70D = $999 http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Digital-Camera-Body-Only/dp/B00DMS0GTC
60D = $699 http://tinyurl.com/m8fj9zb


----------



## Twostones (Nov 25, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Twostones said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Chill Rusty. I'm not freaking out. The 60d can be had refurbished for $406 from Canon direct. It is a step up from a rebel. The 70D refurbished is $909 from Canon direct. I am talking bang for buck here. The 70D is twice the cost plus $100 more than one 60D with the, as you describe, "wasn't that great" sensor. I prefer to use my math when making comparisons. Why spend full retail when you can get the same as new 60D with warranty for much less. I just went further using your logic and your comparison. You should reread my first sentence that says, "No offense to the above poster." After all what you and I are doing here is making a recommendation to another person. In addition I would ask her what she would like as a gift. By letting her choose you can determine her needs and give her time to do research. We all know making “Her” happy is the goal here. Now go have a Snickers.


----------



## Ryan85 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Sean,

I'd recommend either the canon 85 1.8 or a canon/sigma 50 1.4. You said she works at a school and likes shooting indoor candids. To me on a crop sensor bodie with either of those lenses would be perfect for that. The 85mm would give you about 136mm and the 50mm would give you 80mm. Both of those are great focal lengths and are perfect for portriats IMO. I really wish I'd got those lenes earlier on. You could go with a 24mm or 35mm but for feeling the frame of a person with a candid I like more focal length so I can stay back and hopefully they don't realize the camera is pointing at them. That's just what I like though. I like feeling the frame with there facial expression and emotion.Of course if she wants a wider perspective a 24mm or 35mm are great. I'd go for the 85 1.8 first. Second choice would be the 50mm. The 85mm is also decent for a hobbyist shooting indoor sports like a school basketball or volleyball game since it focuses very fast. That fast focus comes in very handy for candids of kids too. As for the 100mm macros I have the L and its a great lens for macro or portriats but a little slow indoors if it's fairly dark. 

As for camera bodies I think she'd be blown away with the 70d coming from a 6 year old Rebel. It's a wonderful camera. If you can swing it with the 18-135 is stm that'd be a great all around lens for her and pretty good for video!

I'm sure she'll be happy with whatever you get her and the effort you've put in!

Ryan


----------



## zim (Nov 25, 2014)

Lurker said:


> Is it just me or did we lose the mid-*zoom* aspect of the lens?
> Since she has a "fast" mid-zoom already I'm not sure that fast means aperture. Maybe focus speed?
> 
> Camera stuff is expensive and you hate to get it wrong. Lens and camera choices can be very personal things for someone who has been involved in the hobby for a while. I would recommend _making_ a creative card with a "gift certificate" for a photography shopping trip. Take a day and take her to a couple of camera stores, a nice lunch. Stop on the way home a pick up something for super and a nice bottle of wine. She'll get the lens of her dreams, not ours, and the memories of the day every time she uses the new equipment.



+1 that sounds like a really nice thoughtful day. All bases covered, job done!

The one thing I wouldn't do is get a camera body.

Good luck whatever you choose to do!
Regards


----------



## jhanken (Nov 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> I would much rather be given a hand written note and a gift card expressing the sentiment and let me do the choosing.



I think this advice makes sense if the recipient has more knowledge on the topic, if not, maybe making the decision for her would be one of the nicer aspects of the gift. 

I think you are on the right track with the Sigma 18-35 f/1.8. I have a Sigma 50MM 1.4 on a full frame camera, and the 35MM on your camera should give you a very similar feel, with the bonus of a fairly wide angle zoom. The shallow depth of field you get from such a lens really has a magical quality and can take one's photography to a new, more artistic level. If a future upgrade to a full-frame sensor like the 6D is a possibility, another option would be the Sigma 35MM f/1.4 Art, that is a glorious lens, and would do absolutely astonishing things with your wife's current Rebel.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 25, 2014)

Twostones said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Twostones said:
> ...



No sweat *Twostones*. I understand what you're saying. I just put the retail prices out for comparison. I buy refurb stuff all the time. But when it comes to giving a gift, I figure gifts to wives are usually better new so I linked to new items. In fact, the prices are irrelevant since upcoming sales will undoubtedly cause those prices to change drastically.

I also agree with other posters that it's also a good idea to do the gift card romantic offer to buy a gift after the fact to be sure the perfect gift is arrived at with input from the wife.

Having owned and used both cameras, if the OP wants a good camera before or after the fact, I think the 70D would be the best camera choice to give as a _gift_. I agree that the 60D might be a good deal but I wouldn't give a four year old discontinued camera as a gift to my wife, refurbished or otherwise. Perhaps as a compromise, with the wife's input, buy the refurbished 70D (like I did for about $815 in August) when it goes on sale at Canon or other authorized refurbished outlets. I'm sure there will be some great holiday deals in the next couple weeks on both new and refurb 70D cameras. (I doubt the deals will be as good for the 60D.)


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow, lot's of advice for the OP to ponder.

This gear is expensive, if you aren't sure, then some kind of creative way to give her a "coupon" for a lens and/or shopping spree makes a lot of sense.

I'll offer one more caveat. I'm guessing that the 6 year-old Rebel predates the 18 MP sensor of the T2i/T3i/60D/7D bodies. If true, then a new body will be a huge improvement. But, if the OP's wife hasn't been keeping up with EOS body lineup (and doesn't follow CR), she may not realize the benefit until she tries a new one out. 

Speaking from experience, I came from the world of film. My 8 MP Rebel XT was a huge improvement with it's "high" ISO of 1600. All I thought that I wanted was a new lens. With the film mindset, there's little difference in bodies. But, in the digital world, the body (or sensor) can make a big difference. It wasn't until I tried a friend's T2i with another friend's 70-200 f2.8 Mk I that I realized what I was missing. My camera bag hasn't been the same since.

When I ultimately upgraded to FF, I looked at lenses differently. Those "L" lenses that are good on crop, are fantastic on FF. So, if FF could be in the wife's future, make the leap now. Of course, I'm making some presumptions on budget.

I would advise the OP to look into the pricing of a 70D and the 6D to assess which one may be in the ballpark budget-wise. Then, however he presents the gift to his wife, make it clear that it's ok to spend the money for whatever body is in his budget.

Incidentally, I would also highly recommend Canon's refurbish store for refurbished bodies. I bought my 7D from them and have been very pleased with the purchase. I like knowing that the body was fully tested by Canon before being sold. They now offer a 12 month warranty.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

seanter said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy my wife a new lens - if you all think she needs it. Her gear is:
> Canon Eos Rebel Crop (fairly old - about 6 years)
> ...


 
The two lenses you mention are not zoom lenses, so if you are looking for Mid Zoom, they are not. Perhaps she is looking for a prime lens with a fixed focal length. 35mm, 50mm, 85mm, or maybe 100mm? I've learned not to assume.

On a crop Camera, around 30-35mm is a normal range, so a mid zoom might run 28-75mm, and she has that. You need to get a better understanding of what she wants.

If there is a weakness in the lenses you listed, it is the 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS. A 70-300mm L would be a huge improvement, but its a longish zoom on a Rebel.


----------



## seanter (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi,

You're right - I meant Prime Tele. And I suppose I'm getting at a need for faster action at low light. Does that make sense?
I appreciate all the comments - and am leaning towards a new 70D at this point. I do understand that bodies are a personal choice, but knowing the wife as I do, she'll never buy one unless I force the issue. I'd rather do a return for something else than a gift cert. The real question then, at this point, is will a 70D be enough, or should I do the 70D and a lens.

Thanks
Sean


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

The increase in technology with a 70D will be significant. Everything will improve in a very noticeable way. AF, Low Light Performance, Feature Set and even something as simple as turn-on time. This means that the lenses she already has will likely be able to work better and produce better images. I would probably wait until the 70D has seen some time with all the lenses before another lens purchase is considered. At that point you'll have a better idea which lenses are winners and which ones might be able to be sold to help fund another lens.

You will probably be able to find some great deals this week on the camera, SD cards, etc.

If you decide to get her a 70D, I would highly suggest at least a couple new SD cards that are larger and faster. The file sizes produced will be larger and the faster fps will also mean more shots are likely to be taken during a given shoot. Avoid eBay deals and be careful on Amazon as well. (I buy most of my cards and stuff on Amazon or NewEgg, just read the reviews.) UHS-1/600X should be fast enough. Get at least 32GB and maybe even 64GB if video will be a common use. There are many good brands but I've had good luck with Transcend, PixelFast, WinTec, etc. Sandisk and Lexar are the flagship brands and the prices reflect that. Since I'm an IT guy, I look at this stuff a little differently than most others. Regardless of brand or seller, I simply test all my cards after I get them to make sure there are no bad sectors.
http://sosfakeflash.wordpress.com/2008/09/02/h2testw-14-gold-standard-in-detecting-usb-counterfeit-drives/

Extra batteries are also a good idea. There are two sides to the battery debate on this forum, OEM and Aftermarket. I'm afraid I fall on the aftermarket side. I've never had a problem other than Canon's recent firmware follies where the camera can sometimes nag you if you aren't using a genuine Canon OEM battery. Personally, I've used the Wasabi batteries (link below) and they've worked fine the hundreds of times I've relied on them so far.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049XGNKK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Keep us posted on how things turn out! It's always fun to get a new camera and even more fun to give one!


----------



## slclick (Nov 26, 2014)

I 2nd the Wasabi batteries in fact, the latest versions have been bypassing the Canon warning screen with properly reversed engineered circuitry.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Seanter

I didn't read everyone's advice. 
I didn't need to to throw my vote in.

I would upgrade the body before anymore lenses.
Just the t5i would be a good leap. The new 7D II would be an ever bigger leap.

Like the jeweler we husbands go visit this time of year, they indirectly ask you to put a value on your love. Maybe it's time she had a 5D III and a nice 24-70mm f/2.8 II. She will be set and so will you (for a while)


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

slclick said:


> I 2nd the Wasabi batteries in fact, the latest versions have been bypassing the Canon warning screen with properly reversed engineered circuitry.



Yep. Just got two more new ones today. It's really nice to have an extra charger and car cord too.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 26, 2014)

seanter said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're right - I meant Prime Tele. And I suppose I'm getting at a need for faster action at low light. Does that make sense?
> I appreciate all the comments - and am leaning towards a new 70D at this point. I do understand that bodies are a personal choice, but knowing the wife as I do, she'll never buy one unless I force the issue. I'd rather do a return for something else than a gift cert. The real question then, at this point, is will a 70D be enough, or should I do the 70D and a lens.
> ...



I think I had the answer on my previous post, but of course you buy both. More is better.

100mm f/2.8L IS macro, best L lens to star with IMO

To other advice I have read, the bodies are a personal choice doesn't apply to the new crop bodies. Just like their price suggest each price level just has more features an a bit better IQ and AF system.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> Seanter
> 
> I didn't read everyone's advice.
> I didn't need to to throw my vote in.
> ...



*takesome1*, good point about the jeweler. If only wives visited the camera store the same way husbands visited the jeweler! ;D

As for the 7D2 or 5D3... while _we_ all love those cameras, the Rebels and xxD bodies are designed for the entry-mid level consumer shooter. The (much) higher cost and feature sets of the D series bodies might be wasted if those superior features aren't needed, valued or even understood.


----------



## Ryan85 (Nov 26, 2014)

The new sd cards and batteries are a good call Rusty. I've never had any trouble with the wasbi batteries either. As for sd cards I would defiantly get a quality card/cards from San disk or Lexar. As for a tele prime I still think for her wanting to do indoor candid shots a 50mm or 85mm would be perfect.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 26, 2014)

seanter said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're right - I meant Prime Tele. And I suppose I'm getting at a need for faster action at low light. Does that make sense?
> I appreciate all the comments - and am leaning towards a new 70D at this point. I do understand that bodies are a personal choice, but knowing the wife as I do, she'll never buy one unless I force the issue. I'd rather do a return for something else than a gift cert. The real question then, at this point, is will a 70D be enough, or should I do the 70D and a lens.
> ...


Sean,

Faster action at low light does make sense. 

The most versatile crop body/lens combo for action at low light is the 7D2 with the 70-200 f2.8L II. This will cost around $4,000. The second best option is the 70D with the same lens for around $3,000. Image quality between the two bodies is similar. The benefits of the 7D2 will be most noticeable if shooting a lot of sports or wildlife. If sports isn't a main subject matter, then the 70D would still be a great choice. With either combo, the 70-200 is the star. It will outlast either body and shine even brighter if there is a full-frame in your wife's future.

I assume that the 70-300 that your wife has is the non-L version. I have the same lens. It collects dust now. Cropping the 70-200 at 200 is sharper than the 70-300 at 300.

If the 70-200 is too much lens right now (it sells for around $2,000), consider planning for it to be a future purchase. An 85 1.8 or a 100 2.0 may be a good interim lens. But, I would advise against the 135 2.0. True, it's a great lens, but it's not as versatile as the 70-200.

I upgraded my XT to a 60D then went through a few months of debating over a second choice to the 70-200. I came real close to getting a 100 f2.0 when it was over $500. Then I took a cheap 18-135 to a local event and tried to use it only at 100 mm. It didn't take long to realize the benefit of the 70-200. So, I waited a couple more months and took the 70-200 Mk II plunge -- absolutely my best purchase.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

seanter said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're right - I meant Prime Tele. And I suppose I'm getting at a need for faster action at low light. Does that make sense?
> I appreciate all the comments - and am leaning towards a new 70D at this point. I do understand that bodies are a personal choice, but knowing the wife as I do, she'll never buy one unless I force the issue. I'd rather do a return for something else than a gift cert. The real question then, at this point, is will a 70D be enough, or should I do the 70D and a lens.
> ...


 
As far as picture quality, there will be no discernible difference with the 70D. What you do get is the fast AF with liveview or when taking video, the ability to fine tune autofocus to a lens (great for wide aperture lenses), the touch screen, and Wi-Fi. If those things are of value to her, you will be able to get a deal this Christmas.

I'd signup with CPW for a target price of $800. Actually, I'd buy a refurb using the Canon Loyalty Program to get a additional percentage off the refurb price. You might also be able to add a lens for a big discount.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Seanter
> ...



And how much better does a 1 ct perform than a 1/2 ct diamond?

But you speak the truth. The best thing the OP could do is casually drop a few questions. Ask if she thinks Full Frame cameras are better, what they do better and why people own them. If she is kind of clueless he could hang with the crop bodies. If it looks like she wouldn't benefit from Full Frame I would watch and see if she is still using the icon's for shooting like the running man, portrait head, mountain for landscape. If so the t5i is probably enough camera.
If she hasn't learned to shoot in manual mode I would probably stick with the t5i. She would probably be very happy with it and a new lens.

My wife has a t5i, I just bought a 7D II. I own a 1D IV and a 5D II. She kind of understands the running man, portrait and mountain icons. I wouldn't give her the 7D II, for what she does the 7D II without those icons and the flip screen it wouldn't be as useful to her. I let her use the others sometimes but the pictures are usually a mess.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 26, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> If she hasn't learned to shoot in manual mode I would probably stick with the t5i. She would probably be very happy with it and a new lens.



Good point. Does Sean know what setting the mode dial is at? If you aren't using the "creative modes" (specifically M, Av, or Tv) you may not fully appreciate the benefits of the higher-end lenses and bodies.


----------



## seanter (Nov 26, 2014)

She is just learning, in the past year, manual work, ISO, F-Stop, etc. She's having a great time with it, which is why I want to get her into more camera.

Thanks again all... This has been a great education for me! I really appreciate all.

Sean


----------



## TommyLee (Nov 26, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> TommyLee said:
> 
> 
> > seems like a fast 35mm would do a lot....
> ...




whoops.....
missed it.....thats a nice lens...

then I vote the 100L macro......

sorry.......... old weak eyes...

good luck....


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

*Sean*, we are really glad you are here and hope you keep us posted and share how this turns out. Get your wife on the forum and I assure you she will probably learn a few things. Of course, this forum is also to blame for many badly needed photography purchases as well!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Get your wife on the forum and I assure you she will probably learn a few things.



No! Why would you suggest that a new and impressionable photographer come to this forum??? You want her to become jaded and cynical about photography??? ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Get your wife on the forum and I assure you she will probably learn a few things.
> ...



LOL! Or most definitely she will become jaded and cynical about _other photographers_!! 

(We can behave so bad here sometimes!) :


----------



## sanj (Nov 26, 2014)

Let us know your decision.


----------



## RGF (Nov 26, 2014)

slclick said:


> A B&H Gift Card



Cash is simpler and allows her to pick her store.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> *Sean*, we are really glad you are here and hope you keep us posted and share how this turns out. Get your wife on the forum and I assure you she will probably learn a few things. Of course, this forum is also to blame for many badly needed photography purchases as well!


+1

We hope she's thrilled with your gift and the creative opportunities that it will unleash!


----------



## slclick (Nov 26, 2014)

RGF said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > A B&H Gift Card
> ...



Both (all) are good suggestions. I personally wrote B&H because I believe they are tops in selection and CS.


----------



## zim (Nov 27, 2014)

when do we get to find out what happened ;D


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 27, 2014)

There is a good price on the Canon Refurbished 70D direct from the Canon store online for $649 + tax. (~$700) It shows $699 on the page but once it's in the cart, it will show $649 at checkout. Canon's online store is very weird in how it works and adds prices.

Just thought I'd let you know if this was something you were considering this week during all the sales.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/blog/2014/11/hot-eos-70d-refurbished-for-649-at-canon-direct-store/

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/478752?WT.mc_id=C126149#


----------



## seanter (Nov 28, 2014)

Rusty, That's it!
I'm going refurbished 70D, and waiting on the lens. 

Thanks!!!
This has been a pleasant and enlightening experience.


Sean


----------



## sanj (Nov 28, 2014)

seanter said:


> Rusty, That's it!
> I'm going refurbished 70D, and waiting on the lens.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> ...



In my opinion this is the best decision. I think over time you will realize that she actually does not need any more lenses unless she wants to get into macro.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 28, 2014)

That's great Sean! I think based on what everyone has contributed, this choice doesn't break the bank and will put a smile on her face. The 70D can be used like a Rebel but it has a lot of creative potential if she wants to exploit it. It is an impressive camera that makes her look like a pro both to the casual observer and another pro. The price also gives you extra room to consider another lens sooner.

With regard to the lens choice, once she is comfortable with the 70D, you guys can discuss where another lens would help her most. Does she like to shoot wide or long? Portraits, candids, events, low light, sports, macro or something else? And if you think her photography will continue to evolve and expand, I suspect a FF camera like the 6D will be in the cards someday. If that's the case, you might want to choose EF lenses so they can be used with FF down the road.

Hey, don't be a stranger! Keep us in the loop on how everything pans out. We hope she is overjoyed and you come away with a big win! Have a great weekend!


----------



## sanj (Nov 28, 2014)

Sean could you shoot her with a hidden camera when you make the gift? I would love to see how that goes.


----------



## sanj (Nov 28, 2014)

The link to hidden camera came on its own! I did not do that.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 28, 2014)

sanj said:


> The link to hidden camera came on its own! I did not do that.



Same thing happened with "EF Lenses" in my post above! Weird.

They appear to be generated by "Viglink". I think it makes money for CR? Or someone anyway.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Nov 28, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > The link to hidden camera came on its own! I did not do that.
> ...



Yes, I've noticed a few of those. Sites like this have to generate income somehow but I really didn't like links being added to posters' own text. The links on this page seem to have gone now, perhaps they've decided to stop it.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 28, 2014)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Yes, I've noticed a few of those. Sites like this have to generate income somehow but *I really didn't like links being added to posters' own text*. The links on this page seem to have gone now, perhaps they've decided to stop it.


+1.000.000 on your statement above!

But I've already noticed this here a few weeks ago. Maybe they do some testing on this kind of add.
I see them depending on which browser or pc I'm viewing this page. Maybe some addblockers already block those links. 
And I really hope that canonrumors.com will not continue to insert them into posters own texts.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Nov 28, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Steve Balcombe said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've noticed a few of those. Sites like this have to generate income somehow but *I really didn't like links being added to posters' own text*. The links on this page seem to have gone now, perhaps they've decided to stop it.
> ...



I do use an ad blocker - nothing to do with this site, I installed it because of very intrusive ads elsewhere - but it didn't remove these links. I've just disabled it to check, and they are definitely gone.

To get back on topic:



seanter said:


> I'm going refurbished 70D, and waiting on the lens.



That's a great decision - the 70D will be perfect and at that price it's a no-brainer.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 28, 2014)

The links still show up for me. But I don't click links much. I hover over them first and usually I'm not remotely interested in the destination. As far as I'm concerned, I figure if CR is getting paid, no big deal. Heck, I barely even noticed them until the comment brought them up. The CR site works pretty well and it's not free to host. In the end, we all win since this site benefits us all. If one doesn't like the link, ignore it and don't click on it. I think most of us know it's par for the course these days anyway and don't assume the poster went to all the trouble to link to a non related site.


----------

